# عارف لية بنعلق بيض النعام في الكنيسة



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مايو 2009)

*اعتاد شارحي الطقوس انا يفسرو سبب وضع بيض النعام في الكنيسة الي الاتي :
ان انثي النعام عندما تضع البيض تظل شاخصة اليه (ناظرة اليه) حتي يفقس وهذا يرمز لعناية الله الفائقة بنا
وهذا خطأ لان النعامة مثلها مثل باقي الطيور تحتاج لتدفئة بيضها لكي يفقس فالبيض يفقس بالتدفئة لا بالشخوص اليه
التفسير الصحيح
1. البيضة نفسها ترمز للقيامة فهي جسم ميت يخرج منها كائن حي
2. كانوا يضعون بيضة النعام فوق القناديل الزيتية وذلك لما لها من سطح املس يجعل الهوام والشوائب تنزلق خارج القنديل ~~ 

​*


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2009)

الكنيسة تزين بالقناديل المعلق بينها بيض النعام الذى يرمز الى عناية الرب الدائمة لان النعام لا يترك بيضه بل يحرسه دائما بالتناوب بين الذكر والانثى حتى يفقس , وقيل إنه أذا أغفل طائر النعام عن بيضه فسد . فهكذا عينى الرب لا تغفل عن رعيته التى أقتناها بدمه الكريم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> الكنيسة تزين بالقناديل المعلق بينها بيض النعام الذى يرمز الى عناية الرب الدائمة لان النعام لا يترك بيضه بل يحرسه دائما بالتناوب بين الذكر والانثى حتى يفقس , وقيل إنه أذا أغفل طائر النعام عن بيضه فسد . فهكذا عينى الرب لا تغفل عن رعيته التى أقتناها بدمه الكريم



*الحقيقة مش عارفة يا جرجس 
منا كنت فاهمة كدة
وبعدين لقيت الموضوع دة في منتدي مسيحي 

طيب انو راي فيهم الصح بقة​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 مايو 2009)

*معلومات بسيطه وجميله*
*ميرسي يا راجعه ليسوع*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## snow_white 12 (14 مايو 2009)

انا فعلا اول مره اعرف الحكايه دى انا كان عندى المفهوم الاول بس


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا رجعا ليسوع 


ميررررررسى على المعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات بسيطه وجميله*
> *ميرسي يا راجعه ليسوع*
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​



*مرسي يا ميرو 
نورتيني يا مشرفتنا الجميلة
الرب يبارك في خدمتك في وسطنا​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

شكراااا راجعة للمسيح

بالحقيقة المهم النية والايمان  الذي ينبع من الداخل.
والانسان يحب ان يؤمن بما يستحسنه..

 وبما يتمنى أن يكون صحيحا.

ربنا يبارك كل شعبه ..امين


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

معلومه جديده

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2009)

snow_white 12 قال:


> انا فعلا اول مره اعرف الحكايه دى انا كان عندى المفهوم الاول بس



*اهلا بيكي يا سنو هويت
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

